# Vistana Villages--Are all two bedrooms lockouts?



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2007)

We may have guests with us this coming trip and are wondering.........

1) Are all of the 2 bedroom units lockoffs for privacy between the two families?  Are there two bedrooms that are not lock offs?   

2) How complete are the smaller units of the lock offs?  Do they have kitchens, whirpools, king beds, sofa sleepers, balconies, etc.? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 14, 2007)

They have both regular 2-BRs and lockoffs.  You can check out the floor plans here:

http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/starwood_vacation_ownership_resorts.jsp#FL


----------



## chesterbhoy (Aug 15, 2007)

In 2006 we stayed in The Keys Block 16, this was a regular 2BR, with a King and two Queens and two bathrooms. 

Great location away from the very busy main pool, with a view of the lagoon and smaller pool.


----------



## Loriannf (Aug 15, 2007)

*We just got back on Saturday*

and we were in a 2 bed lock off unit in the Keys.  We stayed in the smaller side which had a king bed, double sized sofa sleeper (very uncomfortable), a small, dorm sized refrigerator (no freezer), a 2 burner stovetop, and a small washer/dryer.  There was no balcony on our side, though the other half did have one.

I don't think we'd stay there again.  It took us in excess of 3 hours to get our room; the lines were tremendously long and we had to stand in them multiple times and there was no ELITE line.  There was no on-site grocery store and the "Deli" had been converted to a sit-down type restaurant with limited carry-out and slow service.  The quality of the linens was subpar - we had to request washcloths multiple times and the number of towels we were given was insufficent for 3 people (I washed towels twice).  Furthermore, we were given only one packet of Maxwell House coffee; our home resort provides a full week's worth of Starbucks.

I knew Sheraton was not up to Westin standards, but I guess I expected more than we received.  The unit was reasonably clean, although we had no trash can.  My sister-in-law's family was in the other half of the lockoff and had much the same experience as we did.

Lori


----------



## oneohana (Aug 15, 2007)

I knew Sheraton was not up to Westin standards, but I guess I expected more than we received.  The unit was reasonably clean, although we had no trash can.  My sister-in-law's family was in the other half of the lockoff and had much the same experience as we did.

I agree. We were at VV earlier this year and was not impressed with it. Maybe we are used to the Westin's service.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 15, 2007)

i am going there on saturday for a week, as an owner there, things better be up to par otherwise they will certainly hear from me. looking forward to just relaxing.thanks for the imput.


----------



## bward (Aug 16, 2007)

Not sure I get this Westin/Sheraton thing.

In 2005, I stayed at WKORV, on the studio side. 

Unlike your experience at Sheraton Vistana Villages, our Westin unit had a full fridge. We did not endure a 3 hour wait. So, advantage Westin. 

However,like your experience at Vistana Villages, at the Westin Kaanapalli Ocean Resort Villas..the pull out couch bed that my kids slept on was uncomfortable . I got one pack of coffee for our week's stay. 
There was no towel service. Only a mid week tidy that I had to badger the staff to actually do. They arrived the day before we checked out. We did not have a balcony, but the other side of the lock off did. There was no grocery store, either. But a very high priced sundry/souvenir shop. 

Also at the Westin, I noticed if I wanted a seat near the WKORV pool, I had to set out a towel by 6am. And even then, the staff would place a rude sign telling me not to reserve a spot. I never had this problem at Sheraton Vistana Villages. 

You know what? I had an absolute blast at WKORV and would go back there without hesitation. It's a gorgeous resort. Wonderful. 

I would also return to Vistana Villages without hestitation. Also gorgeous and wonderful, IMO.

I think the big difference between Westin and Sheraton timeshares is the brand name. Both sets of resorts are beautiful. The Westin may be more fancy in the use of some designing materials, but the Sheraton is no slouch either. 

Granted there is no comparison in location. Let's face it, St. John where you own, and Maui, which I visited, are heads and shoulders above Orlando, Florida in every conceivable way. I have a feeling that if tomorrow SVN renamed Sheraton Vistana Villages, Westin Vistana Villages, they wouldn't have to do more than change the signs, and most wouldn't even know the difference.

I'm sorry you had a bad time at Vistana Villages. But I just want to point out that these problems exist everywhere and that the brand name Sheraton or Westin doesn't protect guests at large resorts from inconveniences that can crop up at any time.

bward


----------



## Loriannf (Aug 16, 2007)

*I think there is a difference*

Westin has higher quality linens and bedding.  I have waited on my room at Wesitn St John; when we arrived at the resort and the room was not ready, we were immediately offered dinner and they sent someone to find us when our room was ready.  I did not have to ask to see the manager and repeatedly wait in a long line to find out if my room was ready.  

I would be horrified if Vistana Villages suddenly became a Westin - it just doesn't fit in.

Lori


----------



## omaha10 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, I'm surprised by the comments on Vistana Villages.  I'll be there in a couple of weeks, and I based my decision on VV, on all the great reviews I've seen here.  This thread makes VV sound like section 8 housing.  It can't be that bad. come on.


----------



## oneohana (Aug 16, 2007)

omaha10 said:


> Well, I'm surprised by the comments on Vistana Villages.  I'll be there in a couple of weeks, and I based my decision on VV, on all the great reviews I've seen here.  This thread makes VV sound like section 8 housing.  It can't be that bad. come on.



VV is nice. It is just not a Westin. I guess that makes me a Westinsnob.


----------



## omaha10 (Aug 16, 2007)

oneohana said:


> VV is nice. It is just not a Westin. I guess that makes me a Westinsnob.



Thanks for the the reply, I was getting a little worried about what I traded into.


----------



## nodge (Aug 16, 2007)

*Westins aren't "all that" all the time either*

Hey Gang,

The absolute dumpiest, most poorly maintained SVO Timeshare that I have stayed in, that also had the least helpful on-site customer service agents was a Westin.  I don't think it was a “Westin” thing though.  It was just a combination of unique errors that led to that situation.

-nodge


----------



## bward (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vistana Villages Is Much Nicer Than Some Would Have You Believe*



omaha10 said:


> Well, I'm surprised by the comments on Vistana Villages.  I'll be there in a couple of weeks, and I based my decision on VV, on all the great reviews I've seen here.  This thread makes VV sound like section 8 housing.  It can't be that bad. come on.




omaha10,

This is exactly why I chimed in here. Sheraton Vistana Villages is, IMO, a great timeshare resort. You are going to have a wonderful time. I have no doubt about that.

I've seen pictures of the interior of the Amelia section (I stayed in the original Bella section), and Amelia seems very similar to what I enjoyed at WKORV in 2005. 

I've already pointed out that the majority of the problems a previous poster had at Vistana Villages (a Sheraton brand) are identical to issues at WKORV (a Westin brand). 

I, too,  felt the previous poster gave the impression that Vistana Villages was just a step up from an Econolodge. This could not be further from the truth.

If  all it would take to make Vistana Villages a Westin are Heavenly Beds and  maybe a roast beef sandwich if the check in line is too long, don't tell it to Mr. Starwood. He'll change the sign and add another 10K to the timeshare price in a flash. 

I fully understand Westin has some nicer flourishes and touches than what one will likey find at a Sheraton timeshare. And I understand that St. John and Maui are much nicer timeshare destinations than Orlando, Florida. Given. No argument.

I do take issue with the idea that Vistana Villages is a second rate resort, or a poor man's Westin. Both Sheraton Vistana Villages and WKORV are great resorts, IMO. 

So Omaha10, go have a great time at Vistana Villages. Enjoy the main pool, the beautiful grounds, the on site restaurant, and the great location. And please make sure you tell us if you are not impressed with Vistana Villages.

Is VV perfect? Of course not. Neither was WKORV, by a long shot. And it has nothing to do with the Westin or Sheraton prefix on the big signs out front of the resorts

bward


----------



## Loriannf (Aug 17, 2007)

*I don't think it was horrible*

Just not the type of customer service or amentities I'm used to.  It's really distressing not to have some sort of grocery/deli with drinks, bread, some staples, available on site especially when on vacation and not expecting to have to spend time at the grocery.  I was really dismayed with customer service and that left a significant impression on me, and perhaps I put that down to a difference in the brands.  My impression was also colored by a couple of bad experiences in Sheraton hotels.  I did say the rooms were clean and kept up, just lacking.

I'm also comparing it with a stay at Marriott's Grande Vista in a two bedroom two years ago.  Vistana was quieter than the Marriott, but the Marriott had many more amenities.  I know Vistana has plans for these, but it's not there yet.  

Lori


----------



## Transit (Aug 17, 2007)

Lori,                                                                                                      The deli that was turned to a sit down eatery is a work in progress. The restaurant is being expanded and the deli is supposed to be relocated to be a larger Deli/grocery store.I never had an issue with the bedding at VV.I found it to be extreamly comfortable.Check in problems occur anywhere,Its hit or miss depending on your arriival time.Try Harborside check in or DVC Grand Central Staion check in.VV does not lack in amenities or activities.VV is one of the best in Orlando and I thiink your in for a lot of disappoinment if you compare everything to Westin St John.There is only a handfull of those type of $120,000.00 timeshares. There is nowhere for you to trade but down.


----------



## Loriannf (Aug 18, 2007)

*No, it's not WSJ, but it's not as good as Marriott*

Grande Vista, either (we stayed there in 2005).  I wasn't expecting WSJ (and we in no way paid $120K, we bought in 1999 one of the "older" 3 bed units, so it's not as updated as the "newer" three beds).  I understand VV is a work in progress, but I still expected more.  I expected to be able to get basic food on site - drinks in cans or bottles, milk, cereal, chips, salsa, etc, without having to order from the restaurant.  I expected to be able to check in on time, or at the very least, for them to have some sort of ELITE line.  Is that too much to ask?  If so, I guess there really is a difference in Sheraton and Westin, and we'd better stick to Westin or Hyatt or Hilton for our exchanges.

Lori


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hilton only exchanges with RCI.   

We were hoping to get a two-bedroom lockoff for next month.  I will go back to my original plan of Marriott Grande Vista, if we cannot get the DVC we have been watching for.


----------

